# Duyuru > Gündem >  TÖrk Milletine Öağri

## axuliuma

TüRK MİLLETİNE üAĞRI

"PAPAğYI üLKEMİZE İSTEMİYORUZ.
FAALİYETİNE MUTLAKA KATILIN
T.C.Devleti, Papağyı Fener Rum Kilisesi başpapazı I.Bartholomeosğun ricası ile 28 Kasım 2006 günü Ankarağda resmi törenle karşılayacak! Ne yazık ki bu davet, bugüne kadar Laik Cumhuriyetten yana ve Atatürkçü yaklaşımları ile takdir toplayan sayın Cumhurbaşkanı A.Necdet Sezerğe , emperyalist cephenin oyuncularından olan Fener Rum Kilisesinin ricası ile yaptırılmıştır. 

Papağnın Türkiye ziyaretinin, 2004 yılının Haziran ayında Vatikanğda planlandığı ve 30 Kasım 2004 yılında Latin istilası (1204) sırasında kaçırılan iki azize (John Chrysostom ve Gregory Nazianzen) ait reliklerin (kemik) İstanbulğa gelmesi ile kesinlik kazandığı ortaya çıkmıştırğ 

Vatikan bir din devletidir.Papağlık dinsel bir otoritedir. Papağnın Türkiyeğde muhatabı yoktur. T.C. ile bir din devletinin konuşabileceği ve paylaşabileceği hiçbir mesele olamaz. Cumhurbaşkanımızın, ortaçağ zihniyeti ile dünyaya nifak tohumları ekmeğe çalışan kaotik bir din adamını muhatap alması Türk devleti adına yakışmamıştır. 

Papağnın Türkiyeğye geliş nedeni; İstanbulğda 30 Kasım 2006 tarihinde Aziz Andrew Yortosuna katılarak, Fener Rum Kilisesinin ekümenikliğine destek vererek meşrulaştırmak böylece Hıristiyan dünyasına ve özellikle Doğu Ortodoks Kiliselerine mesaj vermesini sağlamaktır!!! 
Roma (Vatikan) Kilisesi, ABD tarafından Ortadoğuğda oluşturmak istenen Yeni Dünya Merkezli oyuna, Avrupağnın geleceği için sessiz kalmaktadır. üstelik ABDğnin dünya siyaseti adına ortaya koyduğu bu insanlık dışı plana direnecek gücü de yokturğ 

Türk devlet yönetimi ve siyaseti ise henüz bu oyunu, geçmişte oluşan yoğun emperyalist bağımlılıktan dolayı fotoğrafı bütün boyutları ile görememiştirğüünkü, Fener Rum Kilisesinin Anadolu topraklarında ki ekümeniklik serüveni öyle sıradan bir uğraş ve mesaj verme işi değildir. Yaşadığımız coğrafyanın tarihine bakıldığında, bu mücadelenin verildiği dönemlerde mutlaka savaş ve ayrılıklar olmuştur. 

Bu amaca yönelik onlarca açıklama yapmamıza ve geçen yıl papağnın ziyaretine ilişkin olarak başta T.C.Cumhurbaşkanlığı olmak üzere, Genelkurmay gibi devlet kurumlarını uyarmamıza ve kaygılarımızı paylaşmamıza rağmen, 2006 yılında ne yazık ki geldiğimiz mesafe, ne yazık ki yine aynı noktadadır.
Papa, Fener Rum Kilisesinin isteği üzerine aynı tarihte, yani 30 Kasımğda Aziz Andrew Yortusuna katılmak üzere Fener Rum Kilisesi başpapazı I.Bartholomeos ile Laik Türkiye Cumhuriyetini bir din devletine dönüştürme ve parçalama sürecini biraz daha hızlandırmak üzere İstanbulğda buluşacaktır!!!
Bütün bu sinsi planların bozulması için Papağnın ülkemize gelmemesi istiyor, bu konuda Cumhurbaşkanlığının ve Vatikan Ankara Büyükelçiliğinin telefon, mektup, e-mail, ileti yağmuruna tutulmasını, Türk milletinin asil evlatlarından bir görev olarak bekliyoruz. 
Cumhurbaşkanlığına ve Vatikan Büyükelçiliğine gönderilmesi istenen metinler, telefon ve faks numaraları, adresler, e-posta adresleri (Vatikan büyükelçiliğinin alınamamıştır. Alan arkadaşımız sitemize bildirsin ) aşağıya çıkarılmıştır. Metinleri bilgisayarınızdan indirerek , Cumhurbaşkanlığının ve Vatikan Elçiliğine gönderiniz. 
Bu faaliyete iştirak duyarlı Türk evlatlarının görevidir. 
şimdi durmak ve uyumak zamanı değil, ülke bütünlüğünün korunması için demokratik tepkinin gösterilmesi zamanıdır.

T.C. Cumhurbaşkanlığı 
e-posta : [email protected] 
Faks (ileti) : 0312 441 26 12 
Telefonlar : üzel Kalem 0312 470 15 00 
0312 470 20 00 
Santral : 0312 418 63 00 
Adres :üankaya/Ankara 
Vatikan Ankara Büyükelçiliği 
Adres:Birlik Mahallesi 3.Cad.No:37 üankaya 
Telefon : 0312 495 35 14 
Faks ileti : 0312 495 35 40 

(Vatikan Büyükelçiliğinin e-postasına ulaşılmamıştır. Ulaşan arkadaşlarımız lütfen bize iletsin) 

Büyük Hukukçular Birliği

İrtibat Telefonları Belgegeçer GSM 
Tel: 0212 523 18 18 0212 523 18 30 0532 214 33 54
0212 521 91 11
0212 521 91 27 

İrtibat adresi: 
Vatan Cad. Emlak Bankası H1 Blok 
K:4 D:9 Fatih/İst "

----------

